# Emergency window and well issue



## Pcinspector1 (Apr 11, 2017)

I recently did a final inspection on a two family home where the lower basement had an EEO with window well. While inspecting the main floor bedroom the EEO TWIN window was placed partly over the basement well EEO window. Depending on which of the twin window openings you use, you could land in the well when trying to exit. 

Any suggestions other than moving the bedroom window, would half an EEO be permitted? Can an EEO window be placed over another EEO or EEO well?


----------



## steveray (Apr 11, 2017)

Yes it can, but _I would hold them to the 5.7 if it were over 6' high...

No different than a window on the second floor..._


----------



## cda (Apr 11, 2017)

Interesting

Any grate over the basement well at ground level??


----------



## cda (Apr 11, 2017)

Sign :::  "" look before you leap """"


----------



## fatboy (Apr 11, 2017)

With steveray on this one, it could be a second story, over a walkout basement and with a area well...............buyer beware!


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Apr 11, 2017)

cda said:


> Interesting
> 
> Any grate over the basement well at ground level??



Requested one, was told they were going to install a piece of hinged Lexan? The stuff the "Red Wings" slam the "Islanders" up against at the rink! Not installed yet.


----------



## cda (Apr 11, 2017)

The other thing is if you have a two story house on a hillside and you open the second floor bedroom window

Besides the two story drop, there is the extra fifty feet to the canyon floor. 

Which most ahj's do not regulate


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Apr 11, 2017)

JBI, 
meant to say when the "Islanders" slam the "Red Wings" against the glass. I better not bring those "Penguins" into this thread.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Apr 11, 2017)

As long as the window opening is more than 24" above the finished floor there is no code violation

R312.2.1 Window sills.
In dwelling units, where the opening of an operable window is located more than 72 inches (1829 mm) above the finished grade or surface below, the lowest part of the clear opening of the window shall be a minimum of 24 inches (610 mm) above the fininshed floor of the room in which the window is located....


----------



## JBI (Apr 11, 2017)

Pcinspector1,
Not a hockey fan so no worries here. LOL


----------



## John N. Crittenden (Apr 12, 2017)

Pcinspector1 said:


> I recently did a final inspection on a two family home where the lower basement had an EEO with window well. While inspecting the main floor bedroom the EEO TWIN window was placed partly over the basement well EEO window. Depending on which of the twin window openings you use, you could land in the well when trying to exit.
> 
> Any suggestions other than moving the bedroom window, would half an EEO be permitted? Can an EEO window be placed over another EEO or EEO well?



Might install a removable fiberglass grating over the window well??


----------



## SATO1 (Apr 13, 2017)

According to me, I will gusset you that you should EEO window be placed over another EEO or EEO well.


----------

